# Knife vs Multi-tool perception



## Berneck1

I was wondering if people carry a multi-tool because it's just "easier." 

I'll explain. I have at times carried a folding blade with me. I like to have a knife with me. I find uses for it all the time, around the house, at work, etc. It always comes in handy. Self-defense is the last thing I think about. 

However, when I take out my knife (to use for some task, not brandishing it) I get reactions from benign to outright astonishment that I have some sort of "weapon" on me. This reaction is usually more from women than men, but there are some men who seem visually uneasy about it, also. 

I finally switched to a Skeletool CX and the reactions are FAR less extreme, especially when I show the other tools. In fact, many people ask where they could get one! 

For all intents and purposes it's the exact same thing, but somehow perceived as nefarious without the tools. I even notice this with security personnel when I need to go through a metal detector or something. Same thing - the knife is frowned upon, the multi-tool always gets the nod.

Curious if others have experienced this...

Btw: I actually like carrying the Skeletool now instead of a knife. It does have more utility...


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## patoriku

It's more due to non knife user perception than anything else. When you pull a knife out, most will see it as a means of cutting/stabbing and that appears as threatening especially if it's a medium to large folder. A multi tool usually doesn't have a big blade on it and therefore is less of a proposed threat.

The other thing to consider is that unless you have a sheath on your belt, you're pulling out a knife from a concealed location whereas most mulit tools are too big to pocket carry.

JMHO


----------



## Str8stroke

Its just like your grand pa's old wooden stock .223 hunting rifle vs a all black, tactical loaded, AR-15. Both are lethal. But when you are moving them around in your trunk at the Mall to make room for your wifes shopping bags it can make a visual difference to the uninformed.


----------



## Berneck1

Str8stroke said:


> Its just like your grand pa's old wooden stock .223 hunting rifle vs a all black, tactical loaded, AR-15. Both are lethal. But when you are moving them around in your trunk at the Mall to make room for your wifes shopping bags it can make a visual difference to the uninformed.



Yeah, it's all perception.


Sent from my iPad using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Dipti13

Berneck1 said:


> I was wondering if people carry a multi-tool because it's just "easier."
> 
> I'll explain. I have at times carried a folding blade with me. I like to have a knife with me. I find uses for it all the time, around the house, at work, etc. It always comes in handy. Self-defense is the last thing I think about.
> 
> However, when I take out my knife (to use for some task, not brandishing it) I get reactions from benign to outright astonishment that I have some sort of "weapon" on me. This reaction is usually more from women than men, but there are some men who seem visually uneasy about it, also.
> 
> I finally switched to a Skeletool CX and the reactions are FAR less extreme, especially when I show the other tools. In fact, many people ask where they could get one!
> 
> For all intents and purposes it's the exact same thing, but somehow perceived as nefarious without the tools. I even notice this with security personnel when I need to go through a metal detector or something. Same thing - the knife is frowned upon, the multi-tool always gets the nod.
> 
> Curious if others have experienced this...
> 
> Btw: I actually like carrying the Skeletool now instead of a knife. It does have more utility...
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


If we compare both then its good to carry a multitool rather than carrying a knife. People will surely make distance from you if you are carrying a knife but its not in the case of any multi tool.


----------



## kaichu dento

I use the serrated blade on my Leatherman for duties it's more suited for and the regular blade for things I don't want to subject my regular knife to, but I always have a knife on me as well as my Leatherman which I have mostly for the pliers and drivers.

Got to have both.


----------



## thedoc007

I carry a knife, because I find uses for it pretty regularly. I have a nice multi-tool, but the extra bulk (to me) is not worth it - it sits at home. I wouldn't have any use for all the other stuff, and the blades on multi-tools are nowhere near as good as a dedicated knife.

If other people are concerned about it, that is too bad for them. I'm not going to stop carrying a knife just because of someone else's perception. I use it as a tool - if they can't understand that, oh well.


----------



## Swamplite

I could care less about what people think about the knife I carry but my Swiss Army knife has never raised any concerns that I know of.I also have several scary looking tactical lock blades and Leatherman multi tools but the good old Victoronix knife is to me the best of both worlds for my edc.


----------



## Berneck1

I find the Skeletool isn't too heavy considering its size.



Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## thomas_sti_red

Same here. I always carry a folding knife (even though its illegal here). But depending on who's around I take out my SAK because of how this is perceived much less aggressive.


----------



## kaichu dento

There are more things in play than just the presence of a knife when it comes to how people will perceive them, most important among them the way in which the knife is presented. Some knives just look aggressive and others don't but when someone brandishes a knife in a showy manner and makes sure to flip the blade out in front of them to show off it can't help but seem meant for purposes of intimidation.


----------



## Double Barrel

It's a total shame that one has to even worry about what we carry around for EDC use. 
I EDC an ESEE Junglas (OAL 16.5 inch) for work. You should see the looks I get after work at the gas station or restaurant...or wherever. They run and grab their children! It's like your an outlaw for having a tool. I got frustrated and started packing inside the waistband. Now I look like a peg leg pirate walking around. I'm real short and the blade hits before my foot does. Clink, clink...Arrrrr, the dilemma! 


.edit: I agree with the perception concept. I also pack a leatherman. It doesn't get a second look.


----------



## matt4350

Is that a Junglas in your pants or are you just happy to see me?  hahaha

I'm allowed to carry a multi-tool at work, but not a knife. If the knife has a bottle opener on it, it becomes a multi-tool...


----------



## Dipti13

Berneck1 said:


> I find the Skeletool isn't too heavy considering its size.
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


Yes, skeletool will be good choice.


----------



## ForrestChump

It is *unspeakably ignorant* the _perception_ some people have of knives. They are, IMO, the oldest, most meaningful contributing factor to civilization itself than any other implement developed by man. 

( http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Oldowan )

I simply don't care what reactions I get. Unfortunately I see it every time it happens as situational awareness is the single most important factor and most overlooked, in keeping yourself safe. ( Another concept the "knife lookers" aren't evolved enough to understand. ) It's insulting, irritating, and not worth consideration. *Not to say you shouldn't practice common sense.*

Like George Carlin said, "Think of how dumb the average person is. Now think that half of them are dumber than that!"


----------



## Grizzman

Multi-tools are definitely seen as more acceptable by sheeple than large folders. I've been EDCing Spyderco Enduras for longer than I can remember. They have caused reactions from co-workers (business casual corporate environment) on quite a few occasions, but never what I'd consider extreme. I'd take it from my pocket, open it up, they'd make a big knife comment, I'd cut what needs cutting, fold the blade, put it back into my pocket...end of discussion.

I always have a Leatherman in my laptop bag, but basically never use the blades since in most instances a half serrated Endura works far better, and the cutting would be done with the Spyderco before I even had the Leatherman pouch in my hand.


----------



## Rafael Jimenez

Swisstool works better than a knife for me. I have carried for many years without the problems of a knife, its more usefull to. I like it more than any other multitool.


----------



## blah9

I've even had weird reactions to my Leatherman Surge EDC, but the reasons posted in this thread are why I carry that instead of a dedicated folder most of the time. I just want to minimize any annoying conversations, but maybe I should change my attitude as well.


----------



## P_A_S_1

OP, IDK but I believe it's typically a combination of factors that make others uneasy when a knife comes out. The environment, the type of knife, the individual with said knife, ect. Every time my 'radar' went up upon seeing a knife on an individual it had nothing to do with the knife but rather the person possessing it. With that said there are some who simply see a knife on a person as a weapon and nothing more and being you can't control how another person thinks or feels there's nothing you can do about it other then expect it at some point. I suspect these people would be more comfortable with a multi-tool being possessed/displayed.


----------



## kaichu dento

P_A_S_1 said:


> OP, IDK but I believe it's typically a combination of factors that make others uneasy when a knife comes out. The environment, the type of knife, the individual with said knife, etc. Every time my 'radar' went up upon seeing a knife on an individual it had nothing to do with the knife but rather the person possessing it. With that said there are some who simply see a knife on a person as a weapon and nothing more and being you can't control how another person thinks or feels there's nothing you can do about it other then expect it at some point. I suspect these people would be more comfortable with a multi-tool being possessed/displayed.


Best and most eloquently worded post in the thread so far.

I tried to suggest some of these points earlier but not nearly as well as you have here and I would say that as one who always has either a 3.5
"/4" folder and sometimes a Cold Steel Trailmaster (9.5" blade) that I have had the same feelings inaccurately pointed towards people uncomfortable at the sight of some knives. Can't know for sure, but I wouldn't be surprised if some of the instances written about actually are precipitated by the person holding the knife than the knife itself.

I've never even noticed anyone unnerved when I was carrying the Trailmaster, which I attribute to the fact that I never brandish my knives or act in a manner that would give anyone any reason to be intimidated.

Thanks again for the great post PAS.


----------



## P_A_S_1

Thank you for the compliment.


----------



## blah9

We also have to be careful because in a group of people like us discussing knife usage, we are more likely than the average person to not be fazed by seeing a knife, and thus we are more likely to be on edge only when the person holding the knife makes us nervous rather than the object itself. However, as already mentioned, there are groups of people who would be surprised to see a knife no matter who is carrying it. As an example, I have been in situations where people visiting from other countries with much more restrictive knife laws were surprised to see someone carrying a knife but the rest of the group was completely unfazed.

Anyway, I agree, these are some great posts about some of the factors that go into people's feelings about knife usage.


----------



## ForrestChump

kaichu dento said:


> Best and most eloquently worded post in the thread so far.



+1

I concur, unfortunately? for me thought, I have a rather large tattoo, a shaved head, and an often misinterpreted expression of thought on my face. There is a 0% chance of me misusing a knife in any way form or fashion. Even with the above attributes, I have approached LEO to inquire about concealed vs unconcealed with a knife on my person ( knowing I was carrying said knife legally ). I have never felt uneasy doing so. I think it's your demeanor, approach, body expression, confidence ect that take precedence more so over the way you look. Im around ruff people all the time in my city, I can tell instantly, regardless of appearance / race / tats / hair / wether a person is a _potential_ threat. I can do it backwards also....normal Joe blow , clean cut, but something is "off". It's like a sixth sense and I believe _most_ LEO that are upholding their oath have this down to a science and can most likely put me to shame reading people - Jason Bourne style!



blah9 said:


> I've even had weird reactions to my Leatherman Surge EDC, but the reasons posted in this thread are why I carry that instead of a dedicated folder most of the time. I just want to minimize any annoying conversations, *but maybe I should change my attitude as well.*



I agree. You should be extremely cautious around people that are intimidated by a multi-tool. There is obviously some mental proclivity present and I would consider them to be potentially dangerous.


----------



## kaichu dento

ForrestChump said:


> I think it's your demeanor, approach, body expression, confidence etc that take precedence more so over the way you look.


+1

Words matter, but more than words, how they're said. Appearances matter too, but more than appearance how one acts.


----------



## Steve-at-Springboard

ForrestChump said:


> Like George Carlin said, "Think of how dumb the average person is. Now think that half of them are dumber than that!"



I love that!! Wish I could fit it on a bumper sticker! Maybe a T-shirt!


BTW, the large Skeletool CX actually has a very good knife blade. It's made from 154CM, which is a proper knife steel. Same stuff used by Ernie Emerson in his production and custom knives.


----------



## ForrestChump

Steve-at-Springboard said:


> I love that!! Wish I could fit it on a bumper sticker! Maybe a T-shirt!
> 
> 
> BTW, the large Skeletool CX actually has a very good knife blade.* It's made from 154CM, which is a proper knife steel.* Same stuff used by Ernie Emerson in his production and custom knives.




I was surprised by that. Leatherman really stepped it up on that piece.

No need for a bumper sticker, just talk to anyone on the street. BAM! Proof. :duh2:


----------



## Berneck1

Steve-at-Springboard said:


> I love that!! Wish I could fit it on a bumper sticker! Maybe a T-shirt!
> 
> 
> BTW, the large Skeletool CX actually has a very good knife blade. It's made from 154CM, which is a proper knife steel. Same stuff used by Ernie Emerson in his production and custom knives.



Yeah, that's why I carry it. I feel it's one of their better tools. It's certainly my favorite of the Leatherman tools. The driver and pliers come in quite handy at times, also. Not nearly as much as the knife, but I use all the tools in it.

I agree, a lot has to do with the person holding it. I also work in a very white-collar type office. I think the reaction is more because you don't normally see a pocket knife used much in that environment. 


Sent from my iPhone using Candlepowerforums


----------



## Loloo

You can try kubey edc multitool folding knife. It is multifunction to use and very sharp.
http://kubeyknife.com/kubey-edc-mul...ass-breaker-opener-3-4-5-inch-closed-318.html


----------



## subwoofer

The more we shy away from using tools legally, the more people assume a proper knife is a bad thing. We also have a duty to not negatively reinforce the bad impressions they might already have, but I feel as strongly about giving positive impressions. Often I'll take the time to explain to anyone nearby why the knife I'm using is better and safer than the alternatives and is legal and NOT a weapon.

I EDC the largest knife I legally can, as well a Victorinox Classic. If it is a small job and it is relatively public, then I'll use the Victorinox, but if the job needs something larger then I'll just use the bigger knife, quietly, responsibly and put it away once finished without making anything of it.

Multi-tools are more widely accepted, but I have far fewer uses for the tools in them than a knife blade, and the extra weight is not worth it to carry.


----------



## kaichu dento

subwoofer said:


> The more we shy away from using tools legally, the more people assume a proper knife is a bad thing. We also have a duty to not negatively reinforce the bad impressions they might already have, but I feel as strongly about giving positive impressions. Often I'll take the time to explain to anyone nearby why the knife I'm using is better and safer than the alternatives and is legal and NOT a weapon.
> 
> I EDC the largest knife I legally can, as well a Victorinox Classic. If it is a small job and it is relatively public, then I'll use the Victorinox, but if the job needs something larger then I'll just use the bigger knife, quietly, responsibly and put it away once finished without making anything of it.


Another excellent post and my feelings exactly. Few things more exasperating than people that do carry a larger knife and make a point of brandishing it to bolster their pride. Nothing wrong with carrying a larger knife if that's what you need and you can carry it responsibly.



> Multi-tools are more widely accepted, but I have far fewer uses for the tools in them than a knife blade, and the extra weight is not worth it to carry.


Personally, I need them both. I use the serrated blade on my Leatherman a lot for certain duties, the straight blade for things that I don't care to subject my main knife to, and use the pliers and screwdrivers on a daily basis. Still need a standalone knife for regular knife duties though. Can't imagine not being able to carry both.


----------



## irongate

It might also depend on what state and city that you live in and carry a folding knife or any other type of knife or even a so called multi-tool piece.


----------



## RedLED

Look, I always have carried a knife. And, yes, people are afraid of them. However if they are orange, or pink, they scare no one. Example: at a high class breast cancer luncheon, I comped them by the way, and I was speaking with the hostess, and other well to do ladies in Beverly Hills, where a twig snap sends the entire police Dept. 

Since pink is their color I snapped out a pink Hinderer, or Strider PT in pink, and said "look, ladies I have a pink knife." one commented and said, 'oh how adorable.' Now if that had been a black knife, they would have freaked out and had me tossed from the Beverly Wilshire Hotel, and had my feet off the ground, and used my head to open the door...like Ace did to the cowboy in Casino.

Use color to your advantage, people are not scared of colorful knives but, if tour have black, or olive drab combat mission greeen, for get it! Use pink, purple, toxic green, orange yellow and blue. You will have no problems. 

It works.


----------



## Keitho

RedLED said:


> Use color to your advantage, people are not scared of colorful knives but, if tour have black, or olive drab combat mission greeen, for get it! Use pink, purple, toxic green, orange yellow and blue. You will have no problems.



Great point. My grey colored Delica seems to get less of a reaction than a "tactical black" folder of the same size. Same as the difference between the perception of a wood-stock lever action vs an AR, as a previous poster mentioned.


----------



## kaichu dento

Yes, the color of the knife doesn't matter as much as the idea of what kind of person it must be who would carry such a colored knife. People are never freaked out by my black Benchmade 580 because of the way I handle it and I don't strike people as someone who is going to do anything threatening with it.


----------



## flphotog

Multi-tools are what they are great tools, usually with a knife included. If however you ever need to deploy the knife quickly for what ever reason you will be pretty much out of luck.
As a general rule I carry a small multi-tool (at the moment a Leatherman Rev) on my belt , a folder clipped to my off side front pocket and frequently a 3 or 4" fixed blade to top it off.


----------



## vadimax

I guess we cannot think of people that are scared with knives considering them deviated  A simple example: while being a kid I have managed to hurt myself badly with a broken glass. Twice. Many years have passed since, but I still don't like to see broken glass or people hurting themselves with it.

May the reason be childhood bitter experience with cutting edges?


----------



## TinderBox (UK)

I prefer a small knife, I find leatherman types a bit too heavy to carry.

John.


----------



## eugenechia1989

I EDC a Leatherman Surge and I'm sure I could survive with it and nothing else, but I also EDC a Spyderco Endura 4 because for extended cutting, the Endura 4 is just more comfortable in the hand. I feel that the Surge's knife blade is fine for occasional light cutting. Despite the robustness of the tool, it's rather slippery in my hand and if I use it for harder cutting, there's the likelihood of the tool shifting in my grip and potentially cutting me. Also, there are sharp corners which get a bit irritating after awhile. The Surge's plain blade is a heck of a slicer, though, so I like to keep a really fine shaving edge on it and a more durable working edge on the Endura 4 (mine's saber-ground). I have no problems with Leatherman's 420HC, it has been quite impressive for me thus far.

Of course, local laws have a part to play, and where I am, the Endura 4 is legal to carry, so might as well carry it and use it to show the public that it's a cutting tool and it's solely user intent that turns it into a weapon. I have flicked open my full-sized Benchmade Griptilian in the middle of a shopping mall before and didn't get any attention, oddly enough. But I'm a bit crazy like that.


----------



## leon2245

> downright astonishment



Idk if anyone is really having quite the extreme reaction as we might be imagining. Confidently and exuberantly deploy gear with a _flourish_, while studying them in hopes of a glimmer of anything that can be interpreted as stupid sheeple response we can get mad about, on the internet.

YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THE LOOK ON THEIR FACE!

:laughing:


----------



## kaichu dento

leon2245 said:


> Idk if anyone is really having quite the extreme reaction as we might be imagining. Confidently and exuberantly deploy gear with a _flourish_, while studying them in hopes of a glimmer of anything that can be interpreted as stupid sheeple response we can get mad about, on the internet.
> 
> YOU SHOULD HAVE SEEN THE LOOK ON THEIR FACE!
> 
> :laughing:


Exactly.


----------



## Beard Man

I prefer a Swisstool Spirit combined with Sebenza 21 for DC.


----------



## thegreatchangsby

I actually carried a mini grip for years and the past 3 years have been carrying my leather man wave. Its heavier clipped to my pocket but worth it in terms of EDC functionality. My wife instinctively reaches for it when we are out and she needs it because she always knows where it is. Flashlight and pen on left pocket, multi-tool on right pocket. 

Back to topic, I completely agree with the general public having an astonished look when someone pulls out a knife "Oh my gosh, why do you carry a knife?"

I get the same response when I pull out my flashlight walking somewhere in the dark. Why do you carry a flashlight??? Because there's light and dark. I like to be able to see when its dark.....

If only more people started carrying knifes and other smaller EDC items would the general public start catching on.


----------



## kaichu dento

I have a hard time imagining what parts of the world all these people who are astonished to see a knife or flashlight are in. I find it a lot easier to imagine the general public taking notice when guys deliberately flourish their amazing items because I seldom if ever get any of those reactions with my 4" blade or various flashlights, which are actually owned by non-CPF members in recent times. Heck, I've even carried my Cold Steel Trailmaster and not had people give that much notice. Biggest difference is in manner of carry and usage.


----------



## scout24

I'm glad to live in an area where open carry of a sheathed fixed blade doesn't get a second look. Nevermind a pocket clip or two. Having lived and worked in an area that wasn't like that, it's a pleasant change.


----------



## zespectre

I think that a lot of people now live lives that are so protected and smooth and safe that they have absolutely no sense of perspective.
Hollywood hasn't helped with this since the only time a knife shows up in a movie is in the hands of "the psycho" who wants to hurt people


----------



## Brutus

I've been carrying a Gerber Freehand multitool for years. It's a big tough multitool, with a black coating. I got some weird comments and looks from people, that saw a multitool as a threat. 

I'm an office employee. A few weeks ago, I opened a box in the warehouse with a normal tiny pocket knife (blade is less then 2" I think, has wooden handles, nothing tactical) and someone was surprised I carried something as dangerous as that. Everyone in the warehouse has a snap off utility knife, even him. It's a weird world.


----------



## HouseBuilder328

For a while now, I alternate between carrying the Swiss Army Champ and the Spyderco Persistence (which is the smaller version of the Tenacious). Considering I've even showed people how many tools the Champ has, including many sharp and "dangerous" things people be concerned about including the wood saw, double knives, metal saw, etc - the reaction is always "oh wow, how cool is that?" 

When carrying the Spyderco Persistence, I get looks and frowns. Not just strangers, but even friends. And everyone is always like, "Why would you need that?"


----------



## kaichu dento

Three posts in a row citing experiences that I never, ever, ever get with either my Leatherman, Benchmade 580 or 520. I bet it's in the matter of fact way I present the knife as a tool and never do any flourishes which are fun to do when alone walking through the woods. 

The bigger the knife blade, the more subtly I present it and it's worth noting that body english, speech and general demeanor have more to do with it than the item itself.


----------



## tranders

I spent 12 years working for a small public school corporation. Perception is an important aspect in that situation and that is why I carried either my Leatherman Wave or one of my Victorinox knives. The "perception" were they are tools rather than weapons.


----------



## kingofwylietx

I've pulled out pocket knives many times. I've never had anyone say anything to me about it. Those range in appearance from all stainless, one that is black and stainless, and another that looks more refined with its wooden handles. I don't know if anyone has given me any kind of look, though I don't recall ever looking around for a reaction. Generally, if I pull out a knife, I'm trying to accomplish something....so spinning my head to see if anyone is giving me a 'look' doesn't happen. Pretty much everyone has knives at home in their kitchen, they see them at restaurants, they see them for sale in all sorts of stores. 

I do have a large Zero Tolerance folder/flipper that would probably get folks attention...but it's a more aggressive style and probably 7" long when opened. I keep it in my truck and carry it on hikes, which is more fitting for a larger knife.


----------



## Repsol600rr

I carry a spyderco Chicago and a leatherman juice s2 orange everyday. No one has ever said anything in years except one friend of mine I started hanging out with a few years back. One day I pulled out the chicago, which is a 2 inch blade knife, to open a package or something and I got the "oh you have a knife? Why do you have a knife?" Type thing. A few more times with the "I still dont understand why you carry that around" and eventually there was a resentful click in his head. Nowadays its "hey, you got your..." And that all he gets out becuase I've typically already seen the problem and am in the process of handing my knife to him. Usually that's followed up with "of course you do" or "that was a stupid question wasnt it". He still wont carry a knife, but after going through the same thing with flashlights he now has a couple zebralights that he uses at work which he bought on my recommendation. As it stands only a few of my friend's carry knives, less if any a multi tool. These days all the people im around regularly just expect it and think nothing of me pulling out and using knives, tools and lights for random situations that I need them.


----------



## Joseph08

kaichu dento said:


> Another excellent post and my feelings exactly. Few things more exasperating than people that do carry a larger knife and make a point of brandishing it to bolster their pride. Nothing wrong with carrying a larger knife if that's what you need and you can carry it responsibly.
> 
> Personally, I need them both. I use the serrated blade on my Leatherman a lot for certain duties, the straight blade for things that I don't care to subject my main knife to, and use the pliers and screwdrivers on a daily basis. Still need a standalone knife for regular knife duties though. Can't imagine not being able to carry both.



I mostly prefer a multi-tool rather than carrying a knife. I often go to camping so carrying an all-purpose tool serves the purpose well.


----------

